# 2009 Ford Flex For Sale



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so the frequenters of the site know that I recently acquired a F150. (It's not because the Flex couldn't tow the trailer, but rather due to a promotion at work)
Well, after selling the Fusion, we have agreed to lease a 2011 Edge on a similar deal to the F150. This means we must sell the Flex. Sooooo.... Anyone who wants to tow a <4500 lb trailer (Sorry, no Outbacks due to their weight) and wants a completely straightforward review of towing, let me know. Or if you never intend to tow but want a family hauler, and someday might want to add a bike rack into the class III reciever, let me know....

For an OB member I'll throw in the Prodigy in case you want to tow.....

The details:
Flex SEL 3.5L V6
Gray Exterior, Charcoal Leather Interior
Quad buckets with pass through to 3rd row.
Sync, Trailer tow, etc....
As any Ford, it's for a 4yr, 60k mile powertrain warranty (Bumper to bumper at 3/36 is about up)

~35,500 miles
$21,000 OBO....









... trailer not included.....


----------

